# best steady cool burn?



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

I like a lot of different pipe tobacco flavors.... I really haven't had many in which I didn't like the flavor.

However, as oddly as it might sound, a great burning tobacco is very important to me. I cherish a very good burning.... slow burning solid bowl. Of course I understand that how the tobacco is packed can greatly effect the burn.... but for the sake of this question let's assume a perfectly packed bowl.

Can you recommend to me the best burning pipe tobacco you have ever had? layball:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

You're probably looking for something more exotic, but Prince Albert and Carter Hall have burned the coolest and best of any I've tried. Good question and I'll be interested in reading the responses of more seasoned pipers.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Gotta say Prince Albert. Burns like it's meant to. A lot of well blended medium/full Englishes do too.

EDIT: I wrote this before I saw Gregg's post. PA really excells in it's ability to pack, burn, and not bite.


----------



## DrRus (Jun 5, 2012)

> I cherish a very good burning.... slow burning solid bowl.


That would mostly depend on you. I can smoke a bowl in 45 min or stretch it to 2 hours. 
In general, however, broken flakes will smoke slower than ready-cut tobacco. I've found OTC tobaccos to be the fastest burning.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I have been enjoying Penzance a lot lately. If you dry it a little it burns great and has flavor to spare.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

In my (albeit limited) experience, the humidity of the tobacco plays the biggest role. Bone dry Five Brothers or Tambolaka burn to the bottom of the bowl in 20 minutes with no relights. SG flakes right out of the tin burn like wet dirt LOL. As mentioned, OTCs seem to be the most forgiving and easiest. Like DrRus mentioned, broken flake burns nice and slow with relatively few relights...given that it's at the right moisture level.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

I would also recommend Prince Albert. Most no-fuss, hassle free tobacco I have enjoyed to date. Mighty tasty as well.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow.... Not what I expected.... But great help!


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree that PA is one of the best burning tobaccos but, in my experience, it's one of the fastest burning tobaccos. My everyday smoke, LNF, will last around 40% longer than PA in the same pipe. When dried, LNF is pretty hassle free and it's cheaper than Prince Albert, especially when the longer burn is taken into account.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Anything dried a little and packed correctly should burn fine. Another good burner in my limited experience is McBaren Golden Extra, won't go out even when you're trying to. Must be some property of burley that it stays lit well as any straight burley seems to do this. Having said that flake packing methods were the flake stay relatively in tact like fold and stuff or cannonball seem to do well as ember seems to travel through the bowl well.

I have also heard much more experienced pipers say Rattray blends do quite well too.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks for all of the feedback guys.... yea, not what I was expecting to hear BUT THAT IS WHY I ASKED. So..... very helpful.

I started packing a pipe in about 1997 so I have found a pretty consistent pack over the years... and of course which pipe I am using is also a factor. However, I still find that different types of tobacco bring different burns. For example most aromatics don't burn as nicely for me. I think it is because they are often very wet with the 'additives.' It seems like I get really good burns with a Flake tobaccos.

Most of the time when I get a really good burn I also get a good 'chewy' smoke that burns pretty cool and slow.... these are the best bowls I experience.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

The chorus continues -- Prince Albert, the King of the Burn!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

IMHO all GL Pease blends have a perfect burn (right out of the tin). The mark of a talented blender, no doubt.


----------

